# Bird's Up Slinger Featherweight RC



## zipmarc

Would appreciate feedback from folks who have used this new low profile winger? Product info may be found here: http://www.retrieverspecialists.com/

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TroyFeeken

I'm also very curious.


----------



## nwwtrdude

Bought one in December and another in January. I was attracted by the magnetic trigger and "package price" for the launcher and remote.

THey work great. I have been launching 3x12 dummys and Avery True Birds. THe remotes work fine and control the two launchers with one remote.

I use the maximum setting and the launcher tosses 15 to 20 ft high and a good 20 to 30 ft in distance. THe magnetic trigger is easy and reliable.

Set up and tak down is as advertised. I train alone and set up/take down takes 30 seconds. Storage in my vehicle is great too. The weight is awsome and does not affect stability.

Two thumbs up from me.


----------



## JeffLusk

i'll be using mine hopefully today, i'll let you know how i like it..

as stated before, there were like 3 times when peoples first posts were about this product, so i'll get you one that may be someone else other than the company..


----------



## zipmarc

I'll be interested to hear from more consumers (not promoters :razz. 

About the sound mechanism: The trial model here does not have any way to produce sound - pop, quack or otherwise. Am I missing something? Is this a silent thrower?

Also, has anyone use it with the extender rods? If yes, how much further is the throw?

Is there any way to change the angle or the arc like you can with the Zinger or Gunners Up?


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers

They have an add-on primer firing kit ($21.95) if ordered with slinger they will attach it for you before shipping.

lillusk3- I'm looking forward to your review! Be sure to add a video!


----------



## JeffLusk

video and review tomorrow..


----------



## tshuntin

Where is the review and vid?


----------



## JeffLusk

sorry the fargo thread almost made me forget.. 

so the video will ahve to wait til tomorrow because the camera was dead.. and no i'm not lying!!! then i almost left it out at the grounds.. oops!

soooooo

REVIEW: All in all I like the slinger. Shot my bumpers a good 20-25 yards with a great arc and very visible to the dogs. It's light enough to throw over my shoulder and pack out to the area and set it up. I will be adding the primer add on FOR SURE. I would not buy this item without the primer add on. I only set up about a 175 yard mark and the button almost seemed to not work for a couple of times. I pulled the antenna up and pointed directly at it, and it shot. So it may have been my fault on that part, but when i set up a longer mark, I will be sure to add that. I didnt' get to shoot any birds out of this, but can assume it will shoot them just fine. The remote feels a bit cheap, and think it could use some upgrading, but it works for what it is, I would not like to get it wet though. The slinger itself is a nice piece of machinery, with a couple of add ons it is as good as any other with the price playing a toll on that. I'll be adding another to my truck!! Oh and to add, it was super easy to throw in my back/front seat and it doesn't take up any space!! Thats a big plus compared to all other wingers. For the money it's worth it IMO.


----------



## badbullgator

lillusk3 said:


> sorry the fargo thread almost made me forget..
> 
> so the video will ahve to wait til tomorrow because the camera was dead.. and no i'm not lying!!! then i almost left it out at the grounds.. oops!
> 
> soooooo
> 
> REVIEW: All in all I like the slinger. Shot my bumpers a good 20-25 yards with a great arc and very visible to the dogs. It's light enough to throw over my shoulder and pack out to the area and set it up. I will be adding the primer add on FOR SURE. I would not buy this item without the primer add on. I only set up about a 175 yard mark and the button almost seemed to not work for a couple of times. I pulled the antenna up and pointed directly at it, and it shot. So it may have been my fault on that part, but when i set up a longer mark, I will be sure to add that. I didnt' get to shoot any birds out of this, but can assume it will shoot them just fine. The remote feels a bit cheap, and think it could use some upgrading, but it works for what it is, I would not like to get it wet though. The slinger itself is a nice piece of machinery, with a couple of add ons it is as good as any other with the price playing a toll on that. I'll be adding another to my truck!! Oh and to add, it was super easy to throw in my back/front seat and it doesn't take up any space!! Thats a big plus compared to all other wingers. For the money it's worth it IMO.


just for reference what other wingers do you have?


----------



## JeffLusk

Personally none, but have trained with and been a birdboy at tests with just about every winger out there. That was a good question. There are better, but with the price and compact ability to me its the best option, and works perfectly


----------



## badbullgator

lillusk3 said:


> Personally none, but have trained with and been a birdboy at tests with just about every winger out there. That was a good question. There are better, but with the price and compact ability to me its the best option, and works perfectly


Not trying to be an prick or anything, but have you used the Gunners Up or Zinger or Dogs Afield? I am only asking to get your perspective on what a quality piece of equipment is. I personally think the slingers are cheaply built and particularly the remote. I have seen children’s toys and garage door openers that are better built than the remote of the slinger. I am not saying they do not fit anyone training needs but I just don’t see where they are even close to the other launchers. I understand you are just reporting on a product that you bought and not necessarily making a comparison.


----------



## JeffLusk

yes i stated the remote felt very cheap and i wouldn't want to get it wet.. couldn't agree more with you there

the actual slinger part is not bad though, i have used zingers and the shur toss? i think thats the other one.. and feel the zingers are better for sure. but if you add in the price and compactness of the slinger its just as good for the 1-2 dog trainer.. i wouldn't buy these if i was a pro.. but i have 2 dogs and my gf has one.. so it works out perfect for us.. 

if you have a truck, not hurting for money i would say the zingers are a better choice.. 

if you have an suv with 2 crates in the back, not much space, the slingers are a great option IMO


----------



## roger

I own several Gunners Up, and also one of the birds Up Slingers. Personally I like the slinger, but on mine the older ones, weight is a issue. Their just cumbersome to haul if you don't want to remove the arms each day. My biggest complaint with mine is, I have tri tronics remotes, and due to the low profile of the slinger, I have a extremely hard time getting any distance at all with my mine, especially if theres the least bit of cover. The gunners up set up higher, and therefore I use them for the longer Marks, and have to resort to using the slinger for shorter marks or diversions. After working out the kinks when first getting mine, it's been pretty reliable since. The owner of the Co. does care about his product thus far, and works hard to have a satisfied customer.


----------



## badbullgator

lillusk3 said:


> yes i stated the remote felt very cheap and i wouldn't want to get it wet.. couldn't agree more with you there
> 
> the actual slinger part is not bad though, i have used zingers and the shur toss? i think thats the other one.. and feel the zingers are better for sure. but if you add in the price and compactness of the slinger its just as good for the 1-2 dog trainer.. i wouldn't buy these if i was a pro.. but i have 2 dogs and my gf has one.. so it works out perfect for us..
> 
> if you have a truck, not hurting for money i would say the zingers are a better choice..
> 
> if you have an suv with 2 crates in the back, not much space, the slingers are a great option IMO


Pretty much the point I was making. They fit some training situations where space is an issue


----------



## zipmarc

badbullgator said:


> Pretty much the point I was making. They fit some training situations where space is an issue


I think the Slinger's best feature is its compactness for transportation in the vehicle.

In the field, I don't find it a particular asset. The carrying weight at 15 lbs. "feels" heavy because it is concentrated in one small area, and the carrying handles are hard on the hands. By contrast, the other wingers' weight "feels" lighter because of their shape and the weight distribution as a result.

The throw is about my throw, which is shorter than all my training buddies' , and no match for the Zinger.

(BTW I regularly use the Zinger Field Trialer, Gunners Up, Son Of A Gun, Dobbs' Pro Thrower, and the original kicker thrower which was never patented and everybody else took off with its concept. None of which replaces a good live thrower.)

The arc cannot be adjusted, as in the other wingers.

There is a small price advantage, but essentials, such as a sound maker, and extender rods for a longer throw, are both add ons, not part of the basic package.

The transmitter is not waterproof and needs a clip or a neck strap or some sort of carrying mechanism. I don't think it is less well made than the other wingers' transmitter, not the working parts. The casing is beige and looks cheap, that's about all.

While the low profile of the slinger is useful to simulate a retired gun situation, once the bird is thrown, the pouch is re-positioned up higher, and becomes quite visible from afar.

It takes no time flat for a dog to recognize that as a gun station - so it is not actually more hidden than the other wingers, or holding blinds, or other "hiding" artifacts, all of which are recognizable to a more experienced dog as a gun station from which it can cue off to find the "retired" mark.

Hopefully, the owner's instruction sheet will in the future include a diagram showing all the parts and what the manufacturer calls these parts, so a new owner doesn't have to figure them out by guess and by golly.

All in all, this is an innovative alternative which many will find useful, especially if there is space constraints in the vehicle where a regular winger cannot fit.

Most important of all, the manufacturer/developer of this product is conscientious and will stand behind it. For many, that should the key to a decision to buy.


----------



## JeffLusk

I found the best way to carry it was putting my arm through the 2 arms and having it sit on my shoulder. It seemed very light at that time and i could easily walk around a field without it bothering me. 

As for customer service, I talked to the owner last night and he's a very nice guy and talked with me for a good 10 minutes about his products.


----------



## badbullgator

zipmarc said:


> I think the Slinger's best feature is its compactness for transportation in the vehicle.
> 
> In the field, I don't find it a particular asset. The carrying weight at 15 lbs. "feels" heavy because it is concentrated in one small area, and the carrying handles are hard on the hands. By contrast, the other wingers' weight "feels" lighter because of their shape and the weight distribution as a result.
> 
> The throw is about my throw, which is shorter than all my training buddies' , and no match for the Zinger.
> 
> (BTW I regularly use the Zinger Field Trialer, Gunners Up, Son Of A Gun, Dobbs' Pro Thrower, and the original kicker thrower which was never patented and everybody else took off with its concept. None of which replaces a good live thrower.)
> 
> The arc cannot be adjusted, as in the other wingers.
> 
> There is a small price advantage, but essentials, such as a sound maker, and extender rods for a longer throw, are both add ons, not part of the basic package.
> 
> The transmitter is not waterproof and needs a clip or a neck strap or some sort of carrying mechanism. I don't think it is less well made than the other wingers' transmitter, not the working parts. The casing is beige and looks cheap, that's about all.
> 
> While the low profile of the slinger is useful to simulate a retired gun situation, once the bird is thrown, the pouch is re-positioned up higher, and becomes quite visible from afar.
> 
> It takes no time flat for a dog to recognize that as a gun station - so it is not actually more hidden than the other wingers, or holding blinds, or other "hiding" artifacts, all of which are recognizable to a more experienced dog as a gun station from which it can cue off to find the "retired" mark.
> 
> Hopefully, the owner's instruction sheet will in the future include a diagram showing all the parts and what the manufacturer calls these parts, so a new owner doesn't have to figure them out by guess and by golly.
> 
> All in all, this is an innovative alternative which many will find useful, especially if there is space constraints in the vehicle where a regular winger cannot fit.
> 
> Most important of all, the manufacturer/developer of this product is conscientious and will stand behind it. For many, that should the key to a decision to buy.


Now that is a very good and well thought out review. Thanks 
I think that in terms of wingers your last paragraph is a given. I have never heard a bad work about Zingers, Gunners, or Slingers customer service and in fact only hear very good things about them all in that regard. 
Gunners Up also list their wingers at 15 pounds and the Zingers are the same, so I would guess compact size rather than weight would be the advantage? 
BTW- I am not knocking any of these just curious and furthering discussion about these so that anyone with interest can find out all there is to know about them.


----------



## zipmarc

There isn't that much difference in weight in all the winger products, they range from about 12 - 18 lbs. The big advantage of the Slinger is the compact shape which can fit into any vehicle - SUV, station wagon, even sedan.

The original winger, called the Tangelo Tosser, made by the now deceased Bill Woods, weighs about 15#. My favorite, and the chosen one when wingers are used in California trials.

Butch Green also makes a winger that's very light, less than 15# I believe. Bill Sargenti's got one. It needs to be staked down under windy conditions - that's the trade off when the unit is so light, it's a little less stable. Definite price advantage here.

Jim no longer makes the Dobbs Pro Thrower so no point discussing it.

The G3 Zingers weigh from 12 lbs. (Mini-Zinger), 13-1/2 lbs. (ZWII), 15 lbs. (Field Trialer) to 18 lbs. for the Hunt Tester (I call this one the "Big Bertha" it's got such a giant throw.)

The Gunners Up weighs about 16 lbs. and Son Of A Gun about 15-1/2 lbs.

The height of the Field Trialer and Gunners Up is about the same (~64"). The Mini Zinger and Son Of A Gun are about the same height (49").

The Zinger Hunt Tester is 79" tall - won't fit into my short bed truck, 'else I'd own one.

The Zingers throw much further, possibly due to the difference in rubber quality. Also, 3 of the models (the Mini Z, FT, HT) have multishot sound chambers and will take 209 primers, .22 blanks and .32 blanks. The audibility of the .32s makes a difference when the mark is way out and the wind is making too much noise.

The Gunners Up products have a much more secure design for holding the pouch.


----------



## Kerry Lavin

Lillusk,

Now that you've had your Slingers for a while, how do you like them? Are you getting the range on both the electronics, and the throws, you need, etc.?

Thanks for your reply.

Kerry


----------



## Slinger Guru

zipmarc said:


> I think the Slinger's best feature is its compactness for transportation in the vehicle.
> 
> [REPLY] To be clear on the model being discussed here, it is the FeatherweightRC, not the standard model "Slinger". Size was one of the major considerations as well as the weight in the design, and dog trainers with limited space in a truck or personal vehicle are welcoming this size. With the use of the magnet to hold the pouch, users have reported that with no mechanical device (latch) to hang up, the launcher is extremely repetitive. They illustrate this by saying, "You could put a washtub where the first bird lands, and throw them in it all day".
> 
> In the field, I don't find it a particular asset. The carrying weight at 15 lbs. "feels" heavy because it is concentrated in one small area, and the carrying handles are hard on the hands. By contrast, the other wingers' weight "feels" lighter because of their shape and the weight distribution as a result.
> 
> The throw is about my throw, which is shorter than all my training buddies' , and no match for the Zinger.
> 
> [REPLY] With the NEW STANDARD longer arms and rubbers, the throw will now equal some launchers, and better others. We have changed the arm size from 7/16" to 1/2" and lengthened them from 32" to 40". The throw is now 30-35 ft. high and 20-25 yards with the Dokken type birds (throws adjustable to shorten them).
> 
> (BTW I regularly use the Zinger Field Trialer, Gunners Up, Son Of A Gun, Dobbs' Pro Thrower, and the original kicker thrower which was never patented and everybody else took off with its concept. None of which replaces a good live thrower.)
> 
> [REPLY] I know exactly how they feel. I used the very first winger ever used in a Retriever test at the HRC Grand in 1990 and gave my permission to a man to develop it any way he wished. (OOOOHHH MYYYY)
> 
> The arc cannot be adjusted, as in the other wingers.
> 
> [REPLY] The overall arc height and length are adjustable by adjusting the amount of stretch you put on the winger rubbers. There is a very easy to use collar with a hand knob on the arms.
> 
> There is a small price advantage, but essentials, such as a sound maker, and extender rods for a longer throw, are both add ons, not part of the basic package.
> 
> [REPLY] When I sent the sample launcher out for field tryout, I overlooked the fact that a primer fire would be desired, my mistake, but the kit that fires the primer, is easily installed. With the sound of the primer firing, we didn't develop a duck call sound. With the new rods, and the much longer throws, the throws would likely now need to be shortened and is easily accomplished.
> 
> The transmitter is not waterproof and needs a clip or a neck strap or some sort of carrying mechanism. I don't think it is less well made than the other wingers' transmitter, not the working parts. The casing is beige and looks cheap, that's about all.
> 
> [REPLY] The transmitters are sold including a lanyard, and as long as the transmitters do their intended work, and they ARE, looks is secondary. I have no proof that the transmitters ARE or ARE NOT waterPROOF, (few items can lay claim to that), but I can say that no-one has drowned one and called for a replacement. I think these transmitters are very water-resistant and it would take a great deal of serious exposure to water to affect it.
> 
> While the low profile of the slinger is useful to simulate a retired gun situation, once the bird is thrown, the pouch is re-positioned up higher, and becomes quite visible from afar.
> 
> [REPLY] The pouch on every winger I've seen is at the top end of the launcher after the launch. Wouldn't this only be the case if the bird is launched directly at or away from the dog, so they see nearly the full size of it? If the launch is across or angled, it would seem like the thin nature of the pouch would be difficult to see. The obviously really important thing is that you don't need a big 6 ft. high and 20 ft. long winger blind to attract attention, when the goal is to hide a launcher.
> 
> It takes no time flat for a dog to recognize that as a gun station - so it is not actually more hidden than the other wingers, or holding blinds, or other "hiding" artifacts, all of which are recognizable to a more experienced dog as a gun station from which it can cue off to find the "retired" mark.
> 
> [REPLY] As said above, I think it is reaching to assume that a dog would recognize a 12" square piece of vinyl as a gun station, because they will hardly see the small arms. Admittedly, these marvelous animals do LEARN these different clues.
> 
> Hopefully, the owner's instruction sheet will in the future include a diagram showing all the parts and what the manufacturer calls these parts, so a new owner doesn't have to figure them out by guess and by golly.
> 
> [REPLY] This is a very welcome suggestion, and this feedback will help us improve.
> 
> All in all, this is an innovative alternative which many will find useful, especially if there is space constraints in the vehicle where a regular winger cannot fit.
> 
> [REPLY] Dog trainers with limited space in a truck, and owners with dog crates and other equipment in their personal vehicles are welcoming this size.
> 
> Most important of all, the manufacturer/developer of this product is conscientious and will stand behind it. For many, that should the key to a decision to buy.


 [REPLY] I appreciate the comments and the opportunity to respond in a manner that I hope will be accepted as constructive and in no way meant to be argumentative. Thanks, Zipmarc!!


----------



## Slinger Guru

Zipmarc,

I know you've been on the FT circuit, but I'm wondering if you're back home???? If so, Please send me an email.


----------



## Slinger Guru

In Reply, the features of the new 808 FeatherweightRC address many of these comments.



zipmarc said:


> I think the Slinger's best feature is its compactness for transportation in the vehicle.
> Improved carrying with a new carry bag for the arms and pouch assembly and storage for the new stands and carry handle.
> 
> In the field, I don't find it a particular asset. The carrying weight at 15 lbs. "feels" heavy because it is concentrated in one small area, and the carrying handles are hard on the hands. By contrast, the other wingers' weight "feels" lighter because of their shape and the weight distribution as a result.
> The new 808FWrc is still at 15 lbs., but has soft foam rubber on the carry handle, and a full 20" wide, stabilizer bar.
> 
> The throw is about my throw, which is shorter than all my training buddies' , and no match for the Zinger.
> The 808FWrc throws mallards between 25 - 30 ft. high and 22 and 28 yards.
> 
> (BTW I regularly use the Zinger Field Trialer, Gunners Up, Son Of A Gun, Dobbs' Pro Thrower, and the original kicker thrower which was never patented and everybody else took off with its concept. None of which replaces a good live thrower.)
> 
> The arc cannot be adjusted, as in the other wingers.
> The arc IS adjustable with a collar that is moveable up or down on the arms.
> 
> There is a small price advantage, but essentials, such as a sound maker, and extender rods for a longer throw, are both add ons, not part of the basic package.
> The sound package, controlled by the 8 button transmitter, with the ability for you to record your own sounds for playback at the launcher site. This sound system is not an option, but is included in every launcher we build. We now provide a CD with a large number of sounds to choose from to suit your personal desires. You can also download from our special media area on the web page.
> 
> The transmitter is not waterproof and needs a clip or a neck strap or some sort of carrying mechanism. I don't think it is less well made than the other wingers' transmitter, not the working parts. The casing is beige and looks cheap, that's about all.
> The transmiter is much improved and has been upgraded to a 1000 yard, larger, easier to handle model, with an on/off switch, and is standard with all launchers.
> 
> While the low profile of the slinger is useful to simulate a retired gun situation, once the bird is thrown, the pouch is re-positioned up higher, and becomes quite visible from afar.
> The 808FWrc has the largest pouch in any launcher at 14" X 14".
> 
> It takes no time flat for a dog to recognize that as a gun station - so it is not actually more hidden than the other wingers, or holding blinds, or other "hiding" artifacts, all of which are recognizable to a more experienced dog as a gun station from which it can cue off to find the "retired" mark.
> 
> Hopefully, the owner's instruction sheet will in the future include a diagram showing all the parts and what the manufacturer calls these parts, so a new owner doesn't have to figure them out by guess and by golly.
> The 808FWrc manual is provided on CD and is very complete in it's instruction. The manual is also in our web page special media area for downloads.
> 
> All in all, this is an innovative alternative which many will find useful, especially if there is space constraints in the vehicle where a regular winger cannot fit.
> Visit www.retrieverspecialists.com to read all the amazing value that is built into the new 808FWrc launcher.
> 
> Most important of all, the manufacturer/developer of this product is conscientious and will stand behind it. For many, that should the key to a decision to buy.
> We have posted several customer comments under INFORMATION on the task bar at the top of the window. There is also a list of very successful Professional trainers that are using Birds-Up launchers, with a link to their web site.


----------



## Shannon Wood

I have 5 of theese wingers and they are I have one go dead I have a back up on the truck. They ride in my topper all year work every time I set them up daily. Mine with the adjustable throw which someone stated was not avalible came on mine a year ago but wioth it 2/3 of the way down the rods will throw dead mallars about 30 yards ATB's and Dokens a bit farther. They are in my opinion easier safer than my Zinger Winger Field Trialers and throw much more consitent than Zingers or gunners up. Less maintence on the units I have had none can not say that with any of my wingers which I bought new as well. The primer is a must in my opinion and Bob now installs it on every unit. Now I only train 17 dogs daily right now so maybe thats not enough for some of you but as soon as I can run more units they will be on the truck and trailer. The controler does seem cheap but I droped mine in the water the second month I had it and I'm still useing it today and even the same battery. For distance you need to put the red wire on the winger around the rubber to get out to 300-400 yrds atleast thats what I do. The wingers have helped me and my customers dogs train easier and faster for a year now and thats where it counts. Any questions and if your ever in ohio and would like to train with some give me a call 419-908-0815 I do not work for Bob nor do I sell but he simply make a great product.


----------



## Slinger Guru

The latest information on the best value in a launcher is now on the web page of Retriever Specialists, Inc. www.birds-up.com.


----------



## Thomas D

Has anyone tried throwing live flyers from the slinger? Was wondering how it worked out?


----------



## KRP

I can't find the videos on these things, I would like to see them in action. Can anyone point me in the right direction.


Kory


----------



## gjmcginn

I don't like that the bungies are held back by an electo-magnet. Definitly not fail safe. The battery gets weak & the magnet lets go (launches a bird). You have to change out what looks to be a motorcycle battery to make it operational again.

I like Gunners Up first, Zinger Winger second.


----------



## Slinger Guru

It is unfortunate that some folks post unproven and definitely faulty opinions about products, just to be negative. This post is an obvious attempt to cast doubt when no experience has ever been had to justify it. The electro-magnet holding the pouch has actually proven to be the most significant advancement in a very long time. gjmcquinn has a post elsewhere on this board where he complains about the failure of the latches on his launchers and having to polish them so they would release. The electromagnet, unlike mechanical devices, latches, etc. releases the pouch exactly the same every time, providing unsurpassed consistency in the throws. We at RSI will stand behind all of our products and assure everyone that the use of an electromagnet has no negative impact on the operation or function of the Birds-Up brand of launchers.

To reply to other posts wishing to see the Birds-Up launchers in action, we are hopeful that as soon as the weather gets a bit more accomodating, that there will be a video made demonstrating the use of the Featherweight launchers from Retriever Specialists, Inc., made and we'll announce it here. It is planned by 2 very well known professional trainers that are using RSI Birds-Up launchers in their program. I can't wait!!


----------



## Thomas D

Bob, will they launch a live flyer? How does the launch compare to others?

Thanks


----------



## Brent Keever

Where can you purchase these I would like to see the prices of them. Looks like something I would be interested in.


----------



## Slinger Guru

These launchers are all on www.birds-up.com, the web page for Retriever Specialists, Inc.. There is also a special deal that is, if you buy a launcher now, you get the $39.95 horn speaker free. This horn speaker can be heard from as far away as 450 yards. You also have the ability to record any sound you wish to have on the recorder, if you don't prefer to use any of the 30 some that we provide.


----------



## GBUSMCR

FYI

http://RETRIEVERSPECIALISTS.COM/

S/F


----------



## Slinger Guru

Hi Tom,

I have not tried a live flyer, but I believe that if one were to buy the pouch from Zinger Winger and install it on either the Featherweight or the Slinger models, it would work. If it works on the Zinger Winger, it will also work on my launchers.

The dillerence in the pouch holding is theirs is held in the center by a mechanical latch, and the Featherweights or Slingers are held by an electromagnet in the center.


----------



## Thomas D

Bob, Thanks for the info.


----------



## sammydog

Hi all, I got a Bird's-Up! FeatherweightRC at the beginning of the year, after reading about it on this post, I have only been out to use it once. But I did make a video when I went. I am new to field training, and mostly work on my own, so please don't make too much fun of my video!

As far as putting together and setting up I thought it was very easy. Everything but the base fits nicely in a carrying bag, so it was very easy for me to carry. It also does not take up much space in my car, so that is nice! So far I love it and I am really looking forward to using it more!

The first time I went to launch it in the video I did not have the sound switched over to the external speaker, I hit the sound button and there was no sound. At first I thought that I may have forgot to set the channel on receiver, but it did launch (I was not sure it would). Also in the video it is set on the lowest tension, so I would think if you wanted it to, it could go further.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ia-uXYHRGU

Jessica


----------



## badbullgator

Slinger Guru said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I have not tried a live flyer, but I believe that if one were to buy the pouch from Zinger Winger and install it on either the Featherweight or the Slinger models, it would work. If it works on the Zinger Winger, it will also work on my launchers.
> 
> The dillerence in the pouch holding is theirs is held in the center by a mechanical latch, and the Featherweights or Slingers are held by an electromagnet in the center.


Bob
you have been making these for how long now? And you have never launched a flyer??????? Really?? Very interesting........
Guys stick with what works, GU ZW and the dogs launcher throw it all and work every time


----------



## Slinger Guru

eBay search words are Birds-up winger.


----------



## badbullgator

Slinger Guru said:


> eBay search words are Birds-up winger.


 
So now it is just about plain old advertising? Does Chris allow that here?


----------



## Juli H

BBG -

have you got experience with the slinger? by all accounts it sounds like it. Why not post up what problems you have seen occur? You say to stick with 'what works'...so why doesn' the slinger work?

Juli


----------



## badbullgator

Well other than as Greg pointed out about the magnet letting go when the battery gets low, they fact that they don’t throw live birds, the transmitter (at least the ones I have seen) are flimsy, they are awkward to carry and set-up, and don’t throw that well….nothing is wrong with them. I am sure some people can get by with them, but why when you can get a days end, Gunners Up, or Zinger that does not have all that and is much easier to work with?


----------



## sammydog

Hi again,

There is an indicator on my slinger to tell you when the battery is low. Although I have only taken it out and used it with one dog, so I don't think I will ever have that problem. Just noticed that it is there.

For carrying and setting up I think mine has been super easy! Last weekend I went out to train at Fiesta Island, which is a large off leash dog area here in San Diego. I was able to pack everything in the bag including the PVC for my stick person. Some bumpers and other things in a small backpack. Then carry everything, backpack, bag over my shoulder, unit in one hand and leash with dog in the other. I have to hike into center of the island and walk around to find a good spot to set up, as you cannot drive into the interior. And it was very easy to carry everything I needed for training! Setting up requires placing the poles for the unit into holes... That’s it. 

The only other wingers I have used are at club training days. They are great, I have no idea what brands, but they are bigger launchers and looked like the pictures I have seen of the Zingers. I simply could not do with them, what I have been doing so far with the Bird's Up. So for my needs it has been perfect!


----------



## Wayne Dibbley

BBGr, can you pm me? I'm curious about your vehemence in your attacks on "slingers" each and every thread they come up on? Something I'm not aware of perhaps.

I used the 807's all season successfully - sometimes I did tweak the bands to get the throw I wanted/needed - however they did the job - I NEVER had a magnet give out untimely, ever, not once.

I'm eager to get the 808's going now and think they have the features I need to help out, particularly when I happen to be training alone - new sound, speaker, etc.

In my opinion Bob's done a pretty good job of improving an innovative winger concept - a flyer pouch addition, and "throw them into the next county" rubber/set up, would silence about everything you've (BBG?) had to say - other than your dislike of the remote.

As it is, I've dropped, lost, found again, tossed around the truck and otherwise abused the remotes I have and they continued to work fine.

Furthermore for the price point w/electronics, particularly now with sound, I don't think there's a comparable on the market. Bob has always been immediate to respond to questions asked, customer service and etc., nice guy to deal with.

I have thrown mock/flyer pigeons (wing clipped) out of the slingers - works great, dogs love it. 

All the best

Wayne


----------



## Ken Newcomb

After being asked to use them as a judge for an HRC event and having a terrible time getting consistant marks thrown we scrapped them and pulled out my Gunner's Up and everyone was much happier the rest of the day.


----------



## Slinger Guru

WHILE I REFUSE TO GET INTO A PI$$IN' MATCH, FACTS ARE FACTS AND ITS IMPORTANT THAT CORRECTIONS BE MADE.



badbullgator said:


> Well other than as Greg pointed out about the magnet letting go when the battery gets low,
> I'VE NEVER HAD AN OWNER TELL ME AND I'VE NEVER SEEN ONE POST WHERE IT WAS REPORTED THAT THEY HAD THIS PROBLEM, EVER
> HOWEVER, I'VE READ A LOT OF POSTS ABOUT FAILING WIRING, SERVOS, SOLENOIDS AND LATCHES.
> 
> they fact that they don’t throw live birds,
> ALL THAT IS NEEDED TO THROW LIVE BIRDS IS TO ORDER OUR BIRD RESTRAINT POUCH, EITHER WHEN BUYING THE LAUNCHER OR AS AN AFTERTHOUGHT AND JUST CHANGE IT THE SAME WAY YOU WOULD ON OTHER LAUNCHERS. IT SELLS FOR $29.95 + 5.00 SHIPPING, AND WILL FIT ANY LAUNCHER THAT USES 7/16" OUTSIDE DIAMETER TUBING. NEW? YES
> 
> the transmitter (at least the ones I have seen) are flimsy,
> THE TRANSMITTER WE USE NOW IS 1" X 1-5/8" X 5-1/2" WITH A 9-1/2" EXTENDABLE ANTENNA WHICH GIVES THIS TRANSMITTTER THE ABILITY TO OPERATE OUR LAUNCHERS AT 1000 YARDS. IT HAS AN ON-OFF SWITCH, OPERATES ON A 9 VOLT RADIO TYPE BATTERY, AND FITS EASILY IN A SHIRT POCKET. IT'S ALSO WHITE SO IF IT IS DROPPED, IT IS EASILY FOUND.
> 
> they are awkward to carry and set-up,
> REALLY, WITH THE IMPROVED CARRY HANDLE IT'S HARD TO IMAGINE HOW THEY BE DESCRIBED AS AWKWARD. ONE CAN EASILY CARRY 4 BASES AND CARRY BAGS WITH THE ARMS AND POUCHES INTO THE FIELD. SETUP IS SO EASY A CHILD CAN DO IT. YOU JUST PUT THE 4 ROUND ARMS INTO THEIR RESPECTIVE SOCKET AND YOUR DONE.
> 
> and don’t throw that well….
> MY TESTS SHOW THAT THE SLINGER AND THE FEATHERWEIGHT BOTH, OUT THROW BOTH OF MY COMPETITORS MINI LAUNCHERS. I WILL CLAIM THAT THE SLINGER MODELS WITH THE EXTENSION ARMS, MIGHT BE EQUALLED, BUT CANNOT BE OUT THROWN.
> 
> nothing is wrong with them.
> I LIKE THIS!  FACT IS, WHEN YOU LOAD THE TENSION ON THE RUBBERS, YOUR HANDS NEVER HAVE TO BE IN THE PATH OF AN UNEXPECTED RELEASE. AND, THESE LAUNCHERS WILL NEVER FLIP OVER AND INJURE A LOADER.
> 
> I am sure some people can get by with them,
> I HAVE SOME FULL TIME SUCCESSFUL TRAINERS USING THESE PRODUCTS, AND AT LEAST ONE HAS PASSED 4 DOGS THROUGH THE HRC GRAND. HE IS ECSTATIC WITH THEM BECAUSE HE CAN CARRY FOUR OF THEM IN A DOG BOX AND DOESN'T HAVE TO PULL A TRAILER ANYMORE.
> 
> but why when you can get a days end, Gunners Up, or Zinger that does not have all that and is much easier to work with?


PRICE, QUALITY, CONSISTENCY WITH NO LATCHES OR MECHANICAL DEVICE OR ELECTRICAL SOLENOIDS OR SERVOS TO FAIL, AND UNSURPASSED SERVICE.


----------



## badbullgator

Whatever
Just one question Rob, how many ducks have you launched with them (better run out and launch a few before you answer)
BTW- yeah that transmitted looks MUCH better, I sure can’t see that am radio antenna breaking off anytime soon….
If they were as good as you say you wouldn’t get into pi$$ing matches here. Good products sell themselves.


----------



## FOM

I'd love to see one in action......all this debate about them....anyone in CO have one? 

FOM


----------



## tshuntin

FOM, this doesn't really help you unless you want to come to Utah but, hopefully there is a guy here who will soon have a couple of these.


----------



## rardijoh

Were are the videos of this product in action. Cant find one anywhere. Except for a home movie clip on youtube.


----------



## nwwtrdude

Greetings,

I am a little hesitant to post here since being rude on boards seems to be in vogue. Every product has its issues and not all products are for everyone. Do your homework and pick what you need for your situation.

You will see my first post as the second or third response. After a year or so of use I offer the following critique:

Bob is responsive to all issues and has been continually updating the unit. This is not a mass produced item sold by everyone. He is the owner, manufacturer, customer service and R&D department.

I have had the magnet give way when the charge got low once during training. I keep the units on the charger and have not had a repeat. Training sessions with two dogs last a couple hours and 15 to 20 launches. I have had them in the hold position for five of ten minutes no problem.


They do get a bit awkward when putting together, The pouch, sticks can get tangled with the pouch. You have to mark the holes to get the pouch lined up with the popper mechanism. I use velcro straps to keep everything together. 

The units are lightweight and easy to tote around for one person. I have a failed back so weight was a consideration. I transport mine in the back seat of a volvo wagon. the launcher, two 5 gal buckets, gear box and water all fit back there.

I did get hit in the face pushing the pouch to the magnet once, Ouch keep outta the way. It is somewhat awkward for weaker people to push down and set the magnet. When pushing the pouch to the magnet something will be in the line of release. You have to keep that in mind with all launchers.

After getting the longer rods the arch and distance improved. I get up to 20 feet high and 15 to 20 years out with ATBs, farther and higher with bumpers. I have not got to the point of launching live birds since I live in the City limits. Shooting is an issue. The transmitters work fine at distances to 100 years or so. I have not gone farther at this time.

I have two units and $750 invested. There are other systems I would buy if I had land, an ATV and a couple of sacks of money. As a nomadic trainer with not much discretionary cash this was the right buy for me. I am and continue to be happy with my purchase.

If you would like more particulars please feel free to PM or contact me [email protected]

Good Day,

Mark


----------



## Slinger Guru

JeffLusk said:


> video and review tomorrow..


 Interested in Videos, we now have 5 of them on the web page. www.birds-Up.com. Then click on videos in the task bar at the top.


----------



## FlatOutLabs

I use 4 of these new 808 types. I can train all day and usually do in 1-2 dogs in the AM and again 1-2 in the afternoon. No problem I carry all 4 units in two hands, set up all 4 in 10 minutes. The sound is the big thing! I use their big speakers. I keep the little hand remote in a cell phone case on my belt and have no trouble handling young dogs that I need both hands for. These things charge up quick, throw the same way all day and hide in the weeds when I drop them. these throw pigeons a mile high for my pups and they here em, see them up high and get to like the feel of feathers with the whole experience. For my style, these are the best thing going. I never had or saw a better winger. these don't jam up like my old junk did. these do everything I want and my dogs key in on the sound. They ship and give away speakers right no all fro free. , great deal. They put movies of the new one on the web site now. nice, Cliff


----------



## FlatOutLabs

badbullgator said:


> Well other than as Greg pointed out about the magnet letting go when the battery gets low, they fact that they don’t throw live birds, the transmitter (at least the ones I have seen) are flimsy, they are awkward to carry and set-up, and don’t throw that well….nothing is wrong with them. I am sure some people can get by with them, but why when you can get a days end, Gunners Up, or Zinger that does not have all that and is much easier to work with?


Corey I do not know what you are talking about being flimsy. And now they throw live birds now with the strap pouch. Theseare easy to set up and the little transmitters do not need recharging. Those small transmitters I like, they have a 9v batterry and are not a brick to hang onto that you need to recharge. I carry several 808 wingers at one time and do not find anything flimsy. The charge in the 808 wingers lasts all day too. I never had a problem. How much trouble have you had? Sounds like you had a bad one or something. I think Bob at Rtvr Sprclsts would want to know if you had trouble. He is a good guy to work with in my dealings. Good training! Clifton


----------



## badbullgator

It is amazing that you take people for such fools Bob. Yet another lacky making their first ever post on rtf about how great your launchers are.  This guy loves them so much that he went of and did a search to find rtf, registered, AND looked up a thread that had been dead for months. Too bad you have to encourage people to testify about your products by offering discounts and freebies to them. Seems to me that the good products on here have plenty of regular users that will speak up about them rather than a bunch of people put up to it by the manufacture. Interesting that you just happened to revive this thread right before your boy registered and made his first post and that he just happened to be so enamored with your wingers that he had to quote one of my post from several months ago.
I guess I shouldn’t bother to post this because it just helps you keep your crappy product on the front page…I guess any publicity is good Huh?


----------



## Chris Atkinson

badbullgator said:


> It is amazing that you take people for such fools Bob. Yet another lacky making their first ever post on rtf about how great your launchers are.  This guy loves them so much that he went of and did a search to find rtf, registered, AND looked up a thread that had been dead for months. Too bad you have to encourage people to testify about your products by offering discounts and freebies to them. Seems to me that the good products on here have plenty of regular users that will speak up about them rather than a bunch of people put up to it by the manufacture. Interesting that you just happened to revive this thread right before your boy registered and made his first post and that he just happened to be so enamored with your wingers that he had to quote one of my post from several months ago.
> I guess I shouldn’t bother to post this because it just helps you keep your crappy product on the front page…I guess any publicity is good Huh?


Corey,

This is going beyond the purpose of the product review forum.

Please discontinue the personal attacks.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## badbullgator

I thought the purpose of the product review was to have people give real and honest opinions? 
I asure you Bob is going beyond the purpose of the product review forum as well......

call it waht it is


----------



## Chris Atkinson

badbullgator said:


> I thought the purpose of the product review was to have people give real and honest opinions?
> I asure you Bob is going beyond the purpose of the product review forum as well......
> 
> call it waht it is


Corey, disagreements are fine. Insulting folks, calling them names, is not. If you want to disagree about the performance of a product, that's cool. 

You have insulted and called names. This is outside the purpose of the product review section.

Please stop the insults and personal stuff and all will be fine.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Thomas D

Corey.....slowly, very slowly back away from the keyboard and put your hands around a cold beer and watch TV....Obama is on 60 Minutes tonight isn't he?


----------



## nwwtrdude

Thank you Chris.

Enough said.


----------



## badbullgator

nwwtrdude said:


> Thank you Chris.
> 
> Enough said.



Same old crap. good old Rob and his trolls pull up a thread that has been dead for 8 months to bump it to the top......weak......very weak. 
Nice 4th post BTW....3 on this and one other!! Wow you really want people to belive there is no motive behind you digging up a dead thread. You feel so strongly about this that you went back pages and pages to find this....Shows you the quality of the product, only trolls keep this thing going


----------



## nwwtrdude

Sorry my 4th post was so disturbing for you. The written word lacks key human senses so maybe I mis-spoke somewhere.

I do not post often because I WORK and my spare time is spent with my wife and dogs. What time I do spend online is spent learning. One thing I have come to learn on the internet is that people who spend their time posting their negative opinions and judgments have no human friends. No one in real life will tolerate such a corrosive person for long. 

Best of luck with your 5,000th post big winner!


----------



## DoubleHaul

badbullgator said:


> You feel so strongly about this that you went back pages and pages to find this....


I'm happy with my Zinger Wingers and feel no need to change, but I kinda like this one popping up again every six months or so. It is strangely comforting.


----------



## Thomas D

ZW or GU are the only way to go.


----------



## badbullgator

DoubleHaul said:


> I'm happy with my Zinger Wingers and feel no need to change, but I kinda like this one popping up again every six months or so. It is strangely comforting.


 
Troll's are like that......


----------

